# Lavorare duro



## MünchnerFax

Ultimamente in certi testi che sto visionando leggo spesso e volentieri _lavorare duro_ variamente coniugato (per esempio _Aumento ottenibile lavorando duro_). Vorrei sapere se sono l'unico a storcere il naso quando lo leggo, o se sono in compagnia. 

Evidentemente si tratta di un brutale calco dall'inglese _to work hard_. Ma il mio orecchio obietta che le espressioni italiane equivalenti debbano essere _lavorare sodo, lavorare duramente, lavorare alacremente, lavorare seriamente_, eccetera. Ma _duro_ no. _Duro_ lasciamolo ad altri usi, più urbani ed eventualmente più maliziosi. 

(PS: laddove il sostantivo _duro __lavoro _ mi sta più che bene.)


----------



## femmejolie

A me sembra correttissimo. (come tenere duro, rimproverare duro, dormire duro)


----------



## Gwennhadu

Ciao!
Io sono d'accordo con Muenchnerfax._  Duro_ é aggettivo, e, a voler essere precisi, in questo caso dovremmo usare l'avverbio, _duramente_ o altri adeguati. Che poi si usi e si senta...


----------



## tie-break

femmejolie said:


> A me sembra correttissimo. (come tenere duro, rimproverare duro, dormire duro)


 
tenere duro  

rimproverare duro  non si dice (rimproverare duramente  )

dormire duro     (dormire pesantemente, dormire come un sasso )


----------



## irene.acler

Anch'io concordo con MunchnerFax. "Duro" non mi suona bene con il verbo _lavorare_, mentre con altri verbi, come tenere per esempio (tenere duro), sta meglio.


----------



## gabrigabri

Forse è come "andare veloce" (anziché velocemente??)


----------



## arirossa

MünchnerFax said:


> Evidentemente si tratta di un brutale calco dall'inglese _to work hard_. Ma il mio orecchio obietta che le espressioni italiane equivalenti debbano essere _lavorare sodo, lavorare duramente, lavorare alacremente, lavorare seriamente_, eccetera.


Infatti, a parte il senso, dato anche da tutte le altre espressioni da te citate, il perfetto equivalente è sempre stato "lavorare sodo"... Solo che è sempre più facile tradurre letteralmente piuttosto che dannarsi a trovare l'espressione equivalente ed usata da sempre...


----------



## sabrinita85

Sarà che ormai, _lavorare duro_ è entrato così prepotentemente nella realtà italiana che non mi fa storcere il naso, anzi trovo l'espressione molto familiare.


----------



## femmejolie

tie-break said:


> tenere duro
> 
> rimproverare duro  non si dice (rimproverare duramente  )
> 
> dormire duro   (dormire pesantemente, dormire come un sasso )


DeMauro 
III.*avverbio* (duro è *sostantivo, agg. ed avverbio*)
1 *CO* intensamente, faticosamente: _lavorare d._ (*CO* =comune)
2 *CO* profondamente: _dormire d._ 
3 *BU* con asprezza e severità: _parlare d. (*BU *= di basso uso)_

*Zingarelli*:
*Duro:*
Profondamente: *dormire duro* | *Lavorare duro*, intensamente.

Comunque il DeMauro è proprio autorevole.
Si dice  "lavorare duramente" (questo so bene che teoricamente è (più) corretto), ma mi piace la controversia  .
Ma io non vedo perché si può dire "dormire sodo" e non si possa dire "dormire duro"


----------



## gabrigabri

femmejolie said:


> DeMauro
> III.*avverbio* (duro è *sostantivo, agg. ed avverbio*)
> 1 *CO* intensamente, faticosamente: _lavorare d._ (*CO* =comune)
> 2 *CO* profondamente: _dormire d._
> 3 BU con asprezza e severità: _parlare d. (*BU *=burocratico)_
> 
> *Zingarelli*:
> *Duro:*
> Profondamente: *dormire duro* | *Lavorare duro*, intensamente.
> 
> Comunque il DeMauro è proprio autorevole.
> In francese si dice anche "lavorare duramente" (questo so bene che teoricamente è (più) corretto), ma mi piace la controversia  .
> Ma io non vedo perché si può dire "dormire sodo" e non si possa dire "dormire duro"




Molto spesso il dizionario ci lascia basiti e un po' a bocca aperta! 
Io personalmente non direi né "lavorare duro" né "dormire duro". E neanche "dormire sodo"!! Soprattutto quest'ultima alle mie orecchie è sbagliata!!


----------



## sabrinita85

femmejolie said:


> Ma io non vedo perché si può dire "dormire sodo" e non si possa dire "dormire duro"


Mai sentito _dormire duro_, però su google appaiono una decina di risultati, quindi qualcuno lo usa... forse solo De Mauro e famiglia.


----------



## MünchnerFax

femmejolie said:


> Ma io non vedo perché si può dire "dormire sodo" e non si possa dire "dormire duro"



Perché:
- _dormire/lavorare sodo_
- _andare veloce_
- _gridare forte
_mi suonano bene, mentre _dormire/lavorare duro_ mi suona tremendo, sgrammaticato e scioccante (con buona pace dei sigg. De Mauro e Zingarelli) al pari di
- _amare intenso_
- _fare buono una cosa__
- smentire categorico_
- _usare improprio un oggetto.

_E un motivo razionale in effetti non c'è. Purtroppo la lingua è una cozzaglia di cose illogiche...  Non è una novità.


----------



## femmejolie

gabrigabri said:


> Io personalmente non direi né *"lavorare duro"* né "dormire duro". E neanche *"dormire sodo"!! Soprattutto quest'ultima alle mie orecchie è sbagliata!!*


 
DORMIRE SODO => *10* *avv.* *CO *_(comune)_ profondamente, pesantemente: _dormire s._ 




MünchnerFax said:


> Perché:
> - _*dormire/lavorare sodo (alle sue orecchie "dormire sodo" non è sbagliata)*_
> - _andare veloce_
> - _gridare forte_
> mi suonano bene, mentre _dormire/*lavorare duro*_ mi suona tremendo, sgrammaticato e scioccante (con buona pace dei sigg. De Mauro e Zingarelli)


LAVORARE DURO *(29.800 non la pensano come voi due  )*


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Anch'io come MF trovo stonato _dormire/lavorare duro_, anche perchè l'italiano è ricco di tante altre espressioni che hanno lo stesso significato.

Certo, come dice Sabrinita, dopo qualche tempo il gergo diventa lingua comune, però, sarà forse per l'età, preferisco rimanere a dei modi di dire più consolidati nel tempo e meno stridenti per me.

Su Garzanti linguistica:
_dormire sodo_, _come un ghiro_, _come una marmotta_, _come un masso_, _della grossa._

Il Devoto-Oli cita _duro_ con valore di avverbio in _"tenere duro"_


----------



## MünchnerFax

femmejolie said:


> _*
> (alle sue orecchie "dormire sodo" non è sbagliata)*_


No, beh, ora che mi ci fai pensare... Mi è scappata. _Dormo profondamente_.
_Sodo _è l'uovo... 



> LAVORARE DURO *(29.800 non la pensano come voi due  )*


Me ne farò una ragione.  Ma continua a farmi accapponare la pelle.


----------



## _forumuser_

A me suonano bene praticamente tutte le espressioni che sono state elencate:

 lavorare duro, andare veloce, dormire sodo, e poi mangiare sano, viaggiare sicuro, pensare positivo, andare lento, chiamare gratis (agg. e non avv.) o gratuito, ecc. ecc. ecc.

Credo che la regola sia, e la invento di sana pianta, che c'e' un "in modo" implicito tra il verbo e l'aggettivo/avverbio: Lavorare in modo duro, mangiare in modo sano, viaggiare in modo sicuro, ecc. ecc. Che ne dite?


----------



## Salegrosso

Perfettamente d'accordo.


----------



## valy822

Beh, _lavorare duro_ non la trovo tanto sconvolgente come espressione..sarà che ormai è diventata di uso così comune. 
Invece, nonostante i dizionari mi smentiscano spudoratamente trovo difficoltà ad usare _dormire duro_ e _dormire sodo_ che non ho mai sentito tra l'altro!


----------



## Necsus

Gwennhadu said:
			
		

> Ciao!
> _Duro_ é aggettivo, e, a voler essere precisi, in questo caso dovremmo usare l'avverbio, _duramente_ o altri adeguati. Che poi si usi e si senta...


In realtà si tratta di locuzioni costituite da un verbo e da un avverbio così detto _di modo_, che spesso viene espresso con un aggettivo (maschile singolare), detto _aggettivo avverbiale_, appunto. Nel linguaggio moderno sicuramente sono più diffuse che in passato e, al di là del fatto che una in particolare possa piacere o meno, ne esistono parecchie di uso comune, oltre quelle già citate, come _mirare alto_, _parlar chiaro_, _vederci chiaro_, _soffiare forte, picchiare sodo_, _vestire leggero_, etc. In tutti i vocabolari è elencata anche la funzione avverbiale di questi aggettivi. Fra l'altro alcuni sono usati da sempre anche in campo musicale, per le indicazioni di movimento, p.e. _allegro_.


----------



## federicoft

È un normale aggettivo che diventando avverbio rimane invariato.
Non è più scorretto di dire: andare veloce, parlare piano, dirlo chiaro, mangiare bene, dormire piano, urlare forte. Ovvero è correttissimo.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Visto il numero di risposte in questo senso, mi tocca precisare che non intendevo porre neppure lontanamente in discussione l'esistenza e la salute invidiabile dell'aggettivo avverbiale, usato per esempio in tutte queste espressioni che sono state riassunte:


> andare veloce, parlare piano, dirlo chiaro, mangiare bene, dormire piano, urlare forte


 


> _mirare alto_, _parlar chiaro_, _vederci chiaro_, _soffiare forte, picchiare sodo_, _vestire leggero_


 
La mia domanda volava molto più bassa e intendeva unicamente sondare se secondo voi altri (poiché Zingarelli e De Mauro ci hanno già esternato la loro in migliaia di copie) l'espressione _lavorare duro_ è italiano di buon livello, italiano passabile o italiano scadente; se voi la usate senza remore e, quando la trovate scritta, se non la rileggete un'altra volta nella sensazione di qualcosa che stona.
Una cosa da vecchio brontolone, insomma. «Ai miei tempi, zac, giù di matita rossa!»


----------

